

Why did this take so long? Events-based mobile ads ARE a HUGE success - ZeroMinx
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2010/11/why-did-this-take-so-long-events-based-mobile-ads-are-a-huge-success.html

======
marv_in
I think it only worked this well now because it wasn't done before.

Had it been done in an earlier manner where mobile phones haven't entered the
SmartPhone/Social Media craze - everyone would have tuned out faster.

Dodging the Adblock crowd and piggybacking on the Post-Iphone hipster crowd is
the hallmark of great timing if you ask me.

------
vgurgov
> This is a smart blog.

somehow the first comment for this article makes me laugh :) cheap handbags.

